# Just got a MIDI expression interface



## mc_deli (Jan 12, 2017)

http://www.audiofront.net/MIDIExpression.php

Delivered pretty quick from Taiwan (?) I got the single TRS->USB dongler. The software is simple and intuitive. I have wanted to use my expression pedals without having to plug them into my Studiologic VMK keyboard. I have Mission and Roland pedals.

Now with the little interface thingy I can have my lovely Mission pedal permanently on dynamics CC1. Software is easy. And can be used as a plug in if you want to save "presets" of different pedal set ups.

Rejoice


----------



## fgimian (May 20, 2017)

I'm thinking of picking one of these up too


----------



## James Marshall (May 20, 2017)

I also have one of these (the single input MIDI Expression), as my keyboard has no expression input. 

It works flawlessly and I would highly recommend it! I can set it to any CC number and keep both hands free for playing


----------



## FriFlo (May 20, 2017)

I have been looking at these at well ... once set up via the software, are they true class compliant devices when hooked up via USB? I would prefer four continuous pepal inputs with just USB (no DIN) to hook them up to the USB input of my iconnect midi interface via a USB hub, but it has to be class compliant to work that way. Can anyone confirm, if that works? In other words, do you need the software installed, or will the midi device just work out of the box when connected to a Mac or PC?


----------



## fgimian (May 20, 2017)

I actually want the MIDI out to save myself a USB port to be honest, hehe 

My biggest gripe with such MIDI Expression devices is just that they're pretty pricey. But I guess the advantage is that once you have one, you can switch MIDI controllers and never have to even think about whether your pedals are compatible.

Currently my Novation Remote SL fully supports my YAMAHA expression and sustain pedals, but my Roland stage piano certainly doesn't support the expression pedal, which means that I now have to avoid Roland gear with this setup ... :(


----------

